# absolute new guy



## Derrick_Y (Jun 23, 2014)

So I am essentially greener than green.  As stated in my introduction  I have not been on a lathe in almost 30 years.  So go easy on me please (use simple words)

I have found a deal on a used Craftex 7x8 that is pretty affordable.  however I have read and am being told the 8" length will be an issue at some point as I get going.  Has anyone seen or made a bed extension for the craftex?  I heard the 7x8 is not a sieg made machine.  so not sure f this will make it harder or even possible to extend the bed down the road.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 24, 2014)

I found this link to the lathe manual. http://www.busybeetools.com/product_manuals/B1979C.pdf

It's on the Busybee website which is there in Canada. I don't profess to be an expert but I've been around my share of mini lathes before I got my 12x36. It certainly looks like a Sieg to me.

In my experience you have been told correctly that the bed length could be a problem unless you're only going to making very small parts. For a frame of reference, even the 7x10 is considered too small, bed length-wise, by people who are in to penmaking. By the time you mount a drill chuck with a drill bit in it, you've used most of the bed length.

If it is in fact a Sieg, your best bet would be to look at the Little Machine Shop website. Or better yet call them and discuss it. They carry extension beds and can probably tell you whether the lathe you're looking at is a good candidate for converting.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/default.php 

Also, being greener than green as you say, you're also at the right place for tooling. Their advice and guidance, along with the people here, will save you a few bucks and headaches down the road.

I should have mentioned sooner, you should be looking at a very good deal on the lathe or it's not going to be worth the time and money to convert it.

Just my 2 cents worth.
Mike


----------



## Derrick_Y (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Mike, 

I would not consider it a "very good deal".  Just a deal.  It is 400.00 which is a bit of a savings over new 7x12


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope, not a good deal at all. I just sold a 7x12 in great condition for about that price. I don't know what your budget is, but considering you're just starting out, you might want to be looking at new machines. When I started, my first lathe was a new 7x14. I figured that I didn't want to compound my inexperience with starting with a used machine, making it tougher to tell if a problem was me or the machine. 

Also, when I started looking for a 12x36, I spent 2 years looking for a good used lathe. It seemed all the lathes I found were crap that they were trying to sell for 200 to 500 less than a new one. I kept hoping for that one deal like a classic, pristine car hidden away in a barn type deal, but it never happened. I finally ended up buying a new one and am thrilled with it 4 years later.

Again, just my opinion, and we all know what they're like:rofl:

Mike


----------



## Derrick_Y (Jun 24, 2014)

My budget right now is about 400.00  I had more but opted to add other tooling that I will need.  I probably went over board on the other stuff but my thinking was I will keep and use it even if I upgrade lathes 10 times in my life.  I probably could try and sell off some of the other tooling to add to the lathe budget.  I honestly thought the 4x8 was the going to be a done deal.  I just did not read the fine print of the ad.

The items I plan are making are small and my first project will be this


----------



## David Kirtley (Jun 24, 2014)

From looking at the manual, I would say  it is a SEIG. The cross slide is different on the Real Bull. You can get the same lathe brand new for that at Harbor Freight with the right coupons. I paid a bit under $400 for mine. Most of the vendors advertise it a bit more creatively as 7x10.

I upgraded to the 14 in. bed on mine. It makes it a little more expensive than buying the longer lathe but not by much.

If you are certain you are going to stay with small scale work, you can also get into something like a Taig or  Sherline. Threading is different but they are fine little machines for small work. The SEIG has, shall we say, many opportunities to increase it's accuracy and usability and the Taig and Sherline are more ready out of the box.


----------



## Derrick_Y (Jun 24, 2014)

My ultimate project is attached
View attachment 1168536322_100_FT861_nacrt_kolesce.pdf


----------



## David Kirtley (Jun 24, 2014)

Derrick_Y said:


> My ultimate project is attached
> View attachment 79224



Looks like a fun project.

I don't see anything that any of them couldn't do.  The Taig and Sherline both have inexpensive riser blocks available to give you a bit more capacity.


----------



## Walt (Jun 24, 2014)

Derrick_Y said:


> So I am essentially greener than green.  As stated in my introduction  I have not been on a lathe in almost 30 years.  So go easy on me please (use simple words)
> 
> I have found a deal on a used Craftex 7x8 that is pretty affordable.  however I have read and am being told the 8" length will be an issue at some point as I get going.  Has anyone seen or made a bed extension for the craftex?  I heard the 7x8 is not a sieg made machine.  so not sure f this will make it harder or even possible to extend the bed down the road.



Hi Derrick,

An 8" bed length, while short, will not stop you from doing a lot of fun and useful things. The way I'd look at it is:
-If I pass on this machine, am I likely to find something bigger or better?
-Does it appear to be in acceptable condition? Does it run as is? Do all the controls function?
-Does it come with accessories that make it more affordable to start out a new hobby? Tooling costs can exceed the cost of a machine.
-Is there a situation at home that makes it unlikely I can upgrade later if I want something better?
Sometimes money is tight and one purchase is all a hobby metalworker can reasonably afford for a considerable amount of time.

Other considerations may apply depending on your situation.

Walt


----------



## Derrick_Y (Jun 25, 2014)

I honestly thought the Taig and Sherline was all I needed.  I am going to look at this option again.


----------



## David Kirtley (Jun 25, 2014)

Derrick_Y said:


> I honestly thought the Taig and Sherline was all I needed.  I am going to look at this option again.



I've always though the Taig would be fun to play with as a second machine to customize and accessorize. The Sherline is nice but a more turn-key solution.


----------

